# Chris Bosh Update



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MIAMI -- Miami Heat forward Chris Bosh, who's rehabbing from an abdominal strain suffered in Game 1 against the Indiana Pacers, ruled out a return for Game 6 on Thursday in Indianapolis.
> 
> However, the All-Star forward still believes it's possible he will be back if Miami advances.
> 
> ...





> "You take it for granted how those little muscles in there play such a huge role in every single thing -- sitting down, getting up, turning, walking, talking, anything," Bosh said. "But it's gotten a lot better."
> 
> The Heat have bounced back after losing two straight games without Bosh and have the upper hand in the series. The Heat have won back-to-back games and potentially can clinch the series with another victory on Thursday. That would increase the chance they see Bosh in uniform again.
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Getting him back might be their only chance of beating Boston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron on KG would be a fascinating duel.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Suddenly, he seems to be back this weekend.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chalmers - Rondo
Wade - Allen
Battier - Pierce
Lebron - KG
Turiaf - Bass

Is it me, or it isn't so bad??

I'm more concerned about their wings off the bench (Bradley, Dooling, Pietrus)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would think Spo would at least start with straight up matches, LeBron on Bass and Turiaf on KG. The latter matchup pits crazy on crazy and allows LeBron to not have to guard a crazed, elbow-throwing C from the outset. Plus Bass might be too quick for Turiaf. In fact, probably Battier would start on Bass with LeBron on Pierce. Paul could easily Melo Battier, who appears better at covering 4s these days.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Why does everyone assume we are going to play Boston? I think philly will win game 7


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd be glad if we play Philly. Shooting for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Exactly ^^... I saw something today some analyst on espn said that he thinks Bosh is out the rest of the playoffs... I feel like they've been really quiet on his progrsss


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh will be out for sure. There is no way he will be back before Game 7 NBA Finals. Its time to accept that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope he can be back for game 1 of the finals if we can get there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
Sounds like Bosh (ab strain) still a ways away from on court basketball work. He has progressed to stationary bike. Not likely back for ECF.



If he is just starting the stationary bike....there is no way he'll be back in time for the finals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Contradictory reports:

Brian Windhorst ‏@Bwindhorst

Bosh hopeful of return to Conference Finals, but still no specific timeframe. Recovery process better than expected.

The Heat organization is as tight-lipped as it comes....if you've been a fan for any length of the Riley dynasty, you should all know this. Nobody knows besides those who should know. The media knows nothing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, Windhorst was just on SC and said that he's out Monday and probably day-to-day after that. The Heat are going in with a mindset that he wont be back this series, but they are expecting him to be back at some point this series


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

"For clarity, Heat made no declaration other than Bosh still being out indefinitely. He hasn't been ruled in or out of ECF. Just saying." -Wallace via twitter..


If the heat are mum, it sounds to me like Bosh is out for awhile


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo on Bosh from today


> Erik Spoelstra, on where things stand with Chris Bosh, "No update from before. He's doing a little bit more. It's still indefinite."
> 
> "For me, it's my responsibility right now to prepare this team without him. And if and when it gets to a point where he starts to emerge into the picture, we will gladly deal with that."
> 
> "For our mental state of health, I love you Chris, but our preparation is without him."


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you guys think we can take an old, beaten up, gone through 7 game Celtics team without us having Bosh?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

For god sakes Bosh get off your lazy ass you're FINE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Chris Bosh (strained ab) worked out separately from the team today with assistant Keith Askins and team trainer Ray Jeffet. Making progress.
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Hidden from media. Top-secret workout for Chris Bosh. Keith Askins being involved points to significant progress.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

He also said this: “@ChristianDiaz62: @MiamiHeraldHeat any chance heat are planning on sneaking bosh into the lineup tomorrow” No. Not that far along.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, highly doubtful he'd make that quick of a recovery, but any progress is good news.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting - ill bet he comes back somewhere during this series, depending on how it's going. If the season is in peril - he'll be back. If we're going OK, he might sit it out til the finals.

Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman
> 
> Sun Sentinel confirms through source that Chris Bosh participated in light workout on AmericanAirlines Arena main bowl Sunday. Sun Sentinel also confirms that Heat President Pat Riley was among those to view Bosh's workout.


Again, same report just more confirmation of the workout


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Confirming the many reports out there, yes, Chris Bosh played basketball today. Progress. Unsure if anyone knows what it means yet, though. The trick now will be seeing how Bosh physically responds to today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT :bosh2:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant wait to see him back in the lineup.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My source says he is unlikely to be back within two weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw you on last night and was disappointed when it didn't result in a new BS post. Thank you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh will travel with the team to Boston, but Spo ruled him out for game 3 and 4


> Erik Spoelstra said Thursday afternoon that Chris Bosh will travel to Boston with the team but won't play in games three or four against the Celtics. Spoelstra said Bosh will take the trip to continue doing rehab work, and some court work, with the team's training staff and assistant coaches. "We want him around so he can work with [trainer/physical therapist] Rey Jaffet and [assistant coach] Keith Askins."
> 
> Asked when Bosh will be able to participate in contact practices, Spoelstra said, "That's way." Then he stopped himself and said "It's too early to tell." But he said that he is encouraged by his progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ira is saying its curious that he's going on the trip with no intention to play when he'd have access to full facilities for rehabbing in Miami. Other writers noting Bosh could squeeze in a practice on Saturday.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well why stay in Miami when you can go to Boston!! lmao


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Well why stay in Miami when you can go to Boston!! lmao


Cause he's probably done for the year.


----------



## teamfive (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope Bosh will be back..
They're really having a hard time on Game 2..
Too many good players on Boston, even on the bench..
Whether they win or lost, I still love the Miami Dou..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
Based on recent activity, I suspect Bosh could try to play now, certainly by Game 5. But Heat will see how series goes & not push it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat always like to get the injured guys a couple of full contact practice. So I cant see Bosh playing until he goes through at least one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

NBARumorCentral ESPN
Some signs indicate that Chris Bosh could return soon, maybe even in the Boston series. http://t.co/C71BINl8


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He practiced on the scout team today.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just got a push notification from ESPN that Bosh is now a game time decision.

I just hope they don't rush him back. I am confident that we can win at home. We could use him in game 6 to stun the Cs and steal one on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh's crazy month continues. A newborn baby, abdomen injury, and now this...

*Masseuse dies after collapsing at Chris Bosh's home on Monday*


> MIAMI -- A South Florida masseuse died at a hospital after collapsing at the Miami Beach home of injured Heat forward Chris Bosh.
> 
> A police report says the woman, whose name wasn't immediately released, went to Bosh's home Monday. Bosh has been sidelined with an abdominal strain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that. Was wondering if the Boshes will want to move. Heart goes out to her family, but I'd be infinitely creeped out by a person having died in my house.


----------

